# Things that every tactical level leader should know.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 13, 2011)

We have some great threads in here on what officers, non commissioned officer and general service member should know. I wanted to expand on the issue of tactical leadership. I know that many on here have different experience levels, or have worked at different tactical levels and I wanted to pull some thoughts and ideas from that in order to benefit my own understanding as well as the community.

So to keep with the same theme, what advice would you give, or what would you expect from someone who has been recently assigned to tactical level leadership position? Also please give your personal definition of what a “tactical leader” is (i.e. what is a tactical leader, what do they do, what is their scope of responsibility in the overall mission).


----------

